# Kernel 4.3.0 + nvidia-dri 358.09

## ciro64

Ciao.

Ho compilato gentoo-sources-4.3.0; indi smascherato gli nvidia-drivers 358.09.

Funziona tutto però .... ho notato in terminale che questi drivers installano oltre a 

1) nvidia-module

2) uvm-module

anche:

3) nvidia-modeset module

Al che mi chiedevo come usare al meglio questo modulo..... nel senso se (penso.....) possa comportarsi come i drivers nativi in kernel riguardo il kms (che tra l'altro è una nuova USE riguardo gli nvidia-drivers stessi).

Devo forse inserire questo module in intramfs ?

Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 :Rolling Eyes:  http://www.oneopensource.it/19/11/2015/nvidia-358-13/

----------

## ciro64

Sei sempre Gentilissimo a rispondere Sabayonino \o/

Grazie per l'info .....

----------

